# Can Vivosun 600w air-cooled hood be removed for vert?



## BreenGuds (May 19, 2016)

Anyone familiar with the Vivosun air cooled hood? I have a 600w mh/hps I want to use for a very grow. Was looking into the bulbs and read that not all can hang vertical there is a bulb model number that has specific letters designated to its mounted orientation, although after extreme examination my bilb nor the boxes they are in have any such number or even mention orientation. Although with that said they do mount horizontal in the hood, so should I assume they are horizontal only? 
Opinions greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

If not your 35 bucks from a cordset plus or minus a conversion cable. Kill it....


----------



## BreenGuds (May 21, 2016)

Nice, yea was looking into a corded Mogul for my ballast.


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

Get the one with a hook built in... boom...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 21, 2016)

BreenGuds said:


> Although with that said they do mount horizontal in the hood, so should I assume they are horizontal only?
> Opinions greatly appreciated, thanks.


unless stated otherwise (IN BIG LETTERS), your bulb is universal. almost all mh, mv, and hps are. very few are actually directional.


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> unless stated otherwise (IN BIG LETTERS), your bulb is universal. almost all mh, mv, and hps are. very few are actually directional.


Looks for O open rated in part number but more importantly roll universal. Lucalux ge as my world turns..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Looks for O open rated in part number but more importantly roll universal. Lucalux ge as my world turns..


i've seen exactly two vertical only bulbs in the last 25 years. both were metal halide. the mercury vapor (which will not work for growing) were generally vert or hor, but i've only seen vertical only hps bulbs online.

and i'm an electrician.


----------



## Daisygarden (Aug 5, 2016)

BreenGuds said:


> Anyone familiar with the Vivosun air cooled hood? I have a 600w mh/hps I want to use for a very grow. Was looking into the bulbs and read that not all can hang vertical there is a bulb model number that has specific letters designated to its mounted orientation, although after extreme examination my bilb nor the boxes they are in have any such number or even mention orientation. Although with that said they do mount horizontal in the hood, so should I assume they are horizontal only?
> Opinions greatly appreciated, thanks.


Vivosun air-cooled hoods are not horizontal only. I think it's ok to hang them vertically. the brand has very good customer service, you can ask them by email.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 2, 2016)

I use both hps and mh verticaly, and yes, there are difference between horizontal and vertical bulbs make sure u got the right one and a cord set w mogul socket so u can hang the bulb vert.


----------

